# Looking for suggestions on light reading



## dan_s (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm looking to learn more about painting cabinets and built-ins. So far I have only used SW pro classic, SW emerald urethane trim, and PPG breakthrough. While all had their learning curves. I was not happy with the final look. With the amount of man hours I will charge to prep the area, make a spray booth, clean, sand, prime with BIN, and then spray boxes and doors. I want a great looking top coat that will hold up. 
I've read many posts about different systems people are using like pigmented lacquers and also asked around the network I have. One painter that I trade work with said that he will continue to use the emerald (or other latex paint) because he thinks the pigmented coatings are still not any more durable and can't be touched up with out re-spraying. He cited two different cabinet jobs that showed wear with water by the sink or dishwasher. While I respect his opinion, latex paint does not get hard enough for cabinet use in my opinion, at least from what I have seen.
Which brings me here. I have read every post that I could google and seem to still not know the differences in coatings. Pigmented lacquers, pre-cat lacquers, conversion varnishes, water borne coatings, etc.... it all sounds so confusing to someone who has never used it. Throw in thinning, needle size and other HVLP terms and I am lost. Paint store employees and reps are no help, they just stick to giving bad advice on wall coatings. Can anyone recommend any articles, links, videos, or books that will go over this stuff and actually explain the difference to a novice like myself. With the pro show coming up I would like to get a system down that I could use on cabinet repaint and built-in finishing, then buy the appropriate tool to apply it, like a HVLP. Overspray and pressure of an airless is too much to keep using for these jobs. I have 3 jobs on the horizon, one is family and I can definitely take my time and learn on that one. 
As always thanks in advance for reading.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

It sounds like your interested in learning the WHY of durability for different applications. That involves understanding the chemical makeup & what makes each coating durable for their specific application. 

Have you taken the licensing exam & become a PDCA member by chance? The PDCA has guides recommended on their website on top of the book for the exam. Some of the recommended reading goes into chemical knowledge. 

Once you understand what your looking at the TDS sheets are your best friends- it includes things like solid count & chemicals used in each coating. They can almost always be found on the coatings website, if not you can request them. It also lists the directions for spray & brush/roll if applicable...you’ll want a paint ml card & #4 cup (most common) but otherwise its all there  

Besides that there are members here that have extensive knowledge in making paint and/or chemical components so if you ever have a question they’re always happy to chime in.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

dan_s said:


> I'm looking to learn more about painting cabinets and built-ins. So far I have only used SW pro classic, SW emerald urethane trim, and PPG breakthrough. While all had their learning curves. I was not happy with the final look. With the amount of man hours I will charge to prep the area, make a spray booth, clean, sand, prime with BIN, and then spray boxes and doors. I want a great looking top coat that will hold up.
> I've read many posts about different systems people are using like pigmented lacquers and also asked around the network I have. One painter that I trade work with said that he will continue to use the emerald (or other latex paint) because he thinks the pigmented coatings are still not any more durable and can't be touched up with out re-spraying. He cited two different cabinet jobs that showed wear with water by the sink or dishwasher. While I respect his opinion, latex paint does not get hard enough for cabinet use in my opinion, at least from what I have seen.
> Which brings me here. I have read every post that I could google and seem to still not know the differences in coatings. Pigmented lacquers, pre-cat lacquers, conversion varnishes, water borne coatings, etc.... it all sounds so confusing to someone who has never used it. Throw in thinning, needle size and other HVLP terms and I am lost. Paint store employees and reps are no help, they just stick to giving bad advice on wall coatings. Can anyone recommend any articles, links, videos, or books that will go over this stuff and actually explain the difference to a novice like myself. With the pro show coming up I would like to get a system down that I could use on cabinet repaint and built-in finishing, then buy the appropriate tool to apply it, like a HVLP. Overspray and pressure of an airless is too much to keep using for these jobs. I have 3 jobs on the horizon, one is family and I can definitely take my time and learn on that one.
> As always thanks in advance for reading.


YouTube is a nice place to start. For real time questions look at the FB cabinet finishing groups. You can also search this forum for cabinet painting threads. Repaint Florida has a nice thread from years ago that is still valid today. He still drops by here from time to time.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

dan_s said:


> I'm looking to learn more about painting cabinets and built-ins. So far I have only used SW pro classic, SW emerald urethane trim, and PPG breakthrough. While all had their learning curves. I was not happy with the final look. With the amount of man hours I will charge to prep the area, make a spray booth, clean, sand, prime with BIN, and then spray boxes and doors. I want a great looking top coat that will hold up.
> I've read many posts about different systems people are using like pigmented lacquers and also asked around the network I have. One painter that I trade work with said that he will continue to use the emerald (or other latex paint) because he thinks the pigmented coatings are still not any more durable and can't be touched up with out re-spraying. He cited two different cabinet jobs that showed wear with water by the sink or dishwasher. While I respect his opinion, latex paint does not get hard enough for cabinet use in my opinion, at least from what I have seen.
> Which brings me here. I have read every post that I could google and seem to still not know the differences in coatings. Pigmented lacquers, pre-cat lacquers, conversion varnishes, water borne coatings, etc.... it all sounds so confusing to someone who has never used it. Throw in thinning, needle size and other HVLP terms and I am lost. Paint store employees and reps are no help, they just stick to giving bad advice on wall coatings. Can anyone recommend any articles, links, videos, or books that will go over this stuff and actually explain the difference to a novice like myself. With the pro show coming up I would like to get a system down that I could use on cabinet repaint and built-in finishing, then buy the appropriate tool to apply it, like a HVLP. Overspray and pressure of an airless is too much to keep using for these jobs. I have 3 jobs on the horizon, one is family and I can definitely take my time and learn on that one.
> As always thanks in advance for reading.



In addition most domestic manufacturers and some local suppliers will have on site product training. Lenmar has one coming up soon you can go to teaching you how to finish and color match stains. I have some general finishes folk coming by my store to do a demo day for contractors here in the spring, just for example.


Plenty of resources available.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Learning is an interesting human quality. Quite frankly, it encompasses all of the senses, including the 6th sense as follows;

1. *Sight-* Includes reading Product Data Sheets, Technical books, along with observations of videos, or in person.
2. *Smell-* Includes recognizing odors that can determine a particular product, solvents, and chemical reactions
3. *Touch*- Includes the mechanics of application, curing of product, and surface expectations 
4. *Taste *-Includes wearing a lederhosen, Camo shorts, or Whites 
5. *Sound* -Includes hearing the right air flow on equipment, the cut of sandpaper against a wood surface, and calm music. 
6. *Intuition-* Includes a combination of all of the above. Otherwise known as experience.

Bottom line. Follow PACman's lead and build a hillbilly Lab. I'm in the process of building one myself. Albeit very small.

Oh...and in painting, failure is an option. As a matter of fact, it may be a requirement.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

On the subject of reading, I am currently reading an interesting book by Betty Edwards on the creative right brain hemisphere. 

Bottom line, painters should use both sides of their brain given the creative nature of the vocation. In other words, you can't rely solely on the left brain's analytical and language based processes when learning about painting. The right brain is perfectly equipped to supplement the left brain by actually engaging the body to perform something.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Light reading eh? How about this?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

RH said:


> Light reading eh? How about this?


https://youtu.be/MO0r930Sn_8


----------



## dan_s (Dec 20, 2013)

PPD said:


> It sounds like your interested in learning the WHY of durability for different applications. That involves understanding the chemical makeup & what makes each coating durable for their specific application.
> 
> Have you taken the licensing exam & become a PDCA member by chance? The PDCA has guides recommended on their website on top of the book for the exam. Some of the recommended reading goes into chemical knowledge.
> 
> ...


I have not looked into it, I did recently look through a PDCA PDF to find the language for language to use in my contract about what an acceptable finish is....basically language to have in the cases of a PIA customer.
To be honest, Indiana doesn't require much for licensing and permits. Basically electrical, plumbing, HVAC and framing. Tile, paint, flooring, remodeling, etc is un-regulated and a crap shoot. I learned from working with two different painters. After not liking working for someone else and the fact that neither outfit researched any products they were using, I went on my own. Basically have stuck with residential repaints using this forum, paint reps, the good store managers and the product hotlines as a guide. Maybe it would be a good idea to give it a look.


----------



## dan_s (Dec 20, 2013)

I guess I should have been a little more specific. By light reading I meant in regards to cabinet finishes. While I appreciate the material that will embark my mind in deeper thought, I don't think I can handle that in my life right now. I'll check out youtube in the mean time, hopefully something helpful will be found in the YT rabbit hole.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

dan_s said:


> I guess I should have been a little more specific. By light reading I meant in regards to cabinet finishes. While I appreciate the material that will embark my mind in deeper thought, I don't think I can handle that in my life right now. I'll check out youtube in the mean time, hopefully something helpful will be found in the YT rabbit hole.



jeff jewitt's book, although slightly dated at this point, is a good starting point that doesn't go too in depth.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N3ZPTGY/
https://www.finewoodworking.com/2005/09/13/all-about-lacquers


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

dan_s said:


> I guess I should have been a little more specific. By light reading I meant in regards to cabinet finishes. While I appreciate the material that will embark my mind in deeper thought, I don't think I can handle that in my life right now. I'll check out youtube in the mean time, hopefully something helpful will be found in the YT rabbit hole.




If you’re just looking for an educated opinion on cabinet finishing products you’ll prolly like ‘Eric Reason’ channel


----------



## dan_s (Dec 20, 2013)

PPD said:


> If you’re just looking for an educated opinion on cabinet finishing products you’ll prolly like ‘Eric Reason’ channel




Did a quick scan through some videos, looks like I can definitely learn a few things watching his videos. Thanks for the recommendation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_s (Dec 20, 2013)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> jeff jewitt's book, although slightly dated at this point, is a good starting point that doesn't go too in depth.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N3ZPTGY/
> https://www.finewoodworking.com/2005/09/13/all-about-lacquers




This helps. Thank you. 

When you say dated, does that mean there are newer products that replaced these lacquers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

